# i have a delima.. Sea-n-sport 16



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

here goes.. 

driving home from work i spy a skiff so as i always do to a boat i cant recognize the make i stopped to investigate.. at the time i didnt know what it was so i took a few pictures a shot of the HID to run thru the USCG archives to determine the manufacture for further information..

well it is a 1993 Sea-n-Sport 16CC
Center Line ____________15' 10"
Gunwale Length________ 16' 6"
Beam_________________6' 10"
Bow Depth ____________34"
Motor Shaft Length______21 – 25"
Approximate Weight_____650 lbs.
Stern Depth____________33"
Recommended H.P.______40 – 50
Maximum H.P.__________50
Maximum Capacity______700 lbs.
Transom Width_________74"

the numbers are impressive for a 16.. it is a large boat for its size..  ;D

the boat has a 70 johnson with trim.. 

ok the bad  :-/
-oxidation in and out. hull may buff out with a few hours of buffer work
- the bow original deck and storage was cut out and a ply wood glassed in casting deck was installed.. the craftsmanship is not t the level that i would have done.. but this can always be fixed with dynocore and fresh glass.. 
-they didnt even clean the old glass areas and paint they left raw exposed glass.
- the front of the CC hatch is gone.
-the rear deck hatches need to be replaced
-the tach gauge is gone
- wiring looked toast

Pros
- nice newer poling platform
- huge bow deck
- nice newer minkota on the bow but it is totally mounted wrong and the shaft eats up a ton of the deck
- steel painted trailer is in good condition
- has plenty of beam to distribute the weight so the draft is low
- there is a nice V that carrys back to mid 3/4 ship for a smooth ride cutting thru chop.
- good flair to the bow for a dry ride
-massive amount of dry storage under the bow deck

so this is basically the perfect little skiff that i am wanting but my plan was to fix up the CMF 14 and sell/trade/flip to fun the next trading up to something like this. but it appeared too soon.. and man i dont want to come out of pocket but i may have to. 


so in closing a bit of feedback on these boats would be great before i call the seller in the morning.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with these boats?? good bad the ugly.. i am looking for some opinions..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No experience sorry. Was it a freshwater boat? with that steel trailer and freshwater troller I would think that, so that might be a bonus.

If it was me I'd finish the first project, I'm bad about piling up my projects and it adds to stress.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

i am in SC and it has FL registration on the hull.. the trailer looks like it was for a 20' or so boat and the winch bracket was moved way back.. there is about 8' of tung past the crank. trailer is way big for this boat.. i didnt see much sign of rust on the trailer.. as for the Troll motor i assume the person went the cheaper route and got the fresh water model.. no clue.. 

for the hell of it and possible talk seller way down i am going to call in a few this morning to find out some information..

I agree about finish one project then move on.. i simply hate to pass up a deal.. the poling platform looks fairly new, powder coated black, the thru rear deck bolts are SS and there is no surface specs of rust that you find sitting on the surface of SS that has had salt exposure.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Howd it turn out?


----------



## esteroali (Feb 23, 2011)

That hull looks just like a Mitchcraft, which were made in Sarasota or close by.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am leaning towards my long term plans of building and i think gonna pass and just build what i want exactly how i want.. i also found 2 soft spots on the inside of the transom that i didnt like and a 12x20' soft spot in the floor. i think i will pass on this one..


----------

